

Moonjs: Apollo Guidance Computer Simulator - davidbarker
http://www.svtsim.com/moonjs/agc.html

======
Animats
That's cute. Now someone needs to hook it up to Kerbal Space Program so you
can fly with it.

~~~
armistice
KSP controls and UI are already a thousand times more powerful than this,
though, so you'd have to disable all of those. The game would be unplayable
without a ground station helping you out with the tracking, guiance and so on.
Which, incidentally, is how this computer is designed to be used.

~~~
Animats
True. But the web version just has zero velocity at all times, so the guidance
computer can't do any guidance.

~~~
chrisrhoden
You can run through a simulated launch by following the instructions on
[http://www.svtsim.com/moonjs/checklist.html](http://www.svtsim.com/moonjs/checklist.html)

------
olla
A lot of simulators and emulators in javascript emerging lately. Advances in
javascript are making it more useful as a real programming language as it
seems.

~~~
rjaco31
I would guess it's more advances in javascript engines' performances that in
the language per se.

~~~
olla
You might be right.

------
rglover
This is awesome!

I am decidedly _not_ a math person, however, what would one need to know to
interpret the different values being displayed? In other words, what would I
need to know as an astronaut using this and how would that influence what I do
in space vs. what happens on the ground at Houston?

~~~
armistice
All you need is to have is a manual for the codes. This thing is mainly a
shorthand assembler computer connected to sensors outputting raw number data.

------
pacomerh
Cool simulator. I'm curious, I was under the impression that the JS after the
name was meant for libraries or frameworks not just anything built with
javascript, I guess I was wrong.

------
martin1b
Add some sound effects, including rocket sounds and shaking the screen during
launch this would be incredible!!

Very nice!!

